
Jack Dorsey’s Advice To Nokia: “You Make Too Many Products. Focus On 3″ - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/26/jack-dorseys-advice-to-nokia-you-make-too-many-products-focus-on-3/
======
icki
1\. High end WP7 device - Lumia 800. It looks promising.

2\. MP3 Phone - An XpressMusic device. Some people don't care for data, and
want a capable feature phone. Good camera, Awesome music interface. People
have come to expect high-quality touchscreens - so if you plan on using a
crappy resistive screen, don't. Build a slider with a comfortable hardware
QWERTY instead.

3\. Phone for the developing world. Ultra durable, ultra cheap. This market is
the fastest growing, and building a device which greatest fits their needs
will encourage adoption.

